# Guess the weight??



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Weight Estimates?? Be generous for a change? Start with the idea that I am 7foot and the other dude is damn near 10' we each weigh about 400 ;-)

For real though.. how much you think that bruiser weighs? It was the biggest boat king I got this year


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't have a scale or a tape.. so I really don't know....


----------



## RiverPlugs (Sep 18, 2008)

That right there is a 24 lber


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

at least 20 possibly 25. its a healthy fish regardless


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

23 lbs, That is a dandy.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

i would say low 20s.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

22lbs, 6 ounces, hows that for a quess. Nice fish either way.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

28lb. 4oz.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

18lbs


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

1lb, oh wait this isn't The Price is Right... I'd say 25.5 lbs.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd give it 22 lbs


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

madmike22 said:


> i would say low 20s.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Go to hell Gomer....  You coming up to Grouse Pound-a-thon this year? or won't your women let you out for a weeeknd?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

25lbs 9oz.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> Go to hell Gomer....  You coming up to Grouse Pound-a-thon this year? or won't your women let you out for a weeeknd?


No shes got him tied up in the dungeon he calls his room :lol:


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


>


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

17.5 #.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

gomer said:


> 18lbs


Your way off !!

I think in the mid 20's


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

22.5


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Do you know the weight? And Gomer, if you'd clean your room, it wouldn't seem like a dungeon:yikes:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Pretty cool to catch a 30, at any time. I quess I was off a little bit. Nice fish.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Is that Jesus in the picture with you??????


----------



## Pierfishing (Jul 30, 2007)

Sam22 said:


> Weight Estimates?? Be generous for a change? Start with the idea that I am 7foot and the other dude is damn near 10' we each weigh about 400 ;-)
> 
> For real though.. how much you think that bruiser weighs? It was the biggest boat king I got this year


 

I guess its 24-26 lbs.......... So how big is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

No doubt, looks like Sam is leaving us hanging!:lol:

In the mean time how big is this one?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> No doubt, looks like Sam is leaving us hanging!:lol:
> 
> In the mean time how big is this one?




Stein: I'll guess that fish at 11 lbs. 


Hey, Sam. Can't just leave this out here like it is. HOW MUCH DID THAT FISH WEIGH?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> Stein: I'll guess that fish at 11 lbs.


Nope, 13 lbs, Gotcha!:lol:


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> No doubt, looks like Sam is leaving us hanging!:lol:
> 
> In the mean time how big is this one?


 
8" Spindoctor
No way its any bigger:yikes:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

HONESTLY guys, I never weighed it!! It is interesting though, to see how much the guesses vary!! Makes me wonder how many fish some of these guys handle? This year I didn't fish as much as usual, I probably landed 60 or 70 salmon this season. My GUESS was going to be about 24 lbs, but now I dunno!!!  Not Jesus, maybe Uncle Jesus. My dad's youngest brother.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> The polaroid fish was 30.8lbs. Caught on spawn and 8lb mono.


Seriously? It just goes to show you I usually guess em a little big :lol: .


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

I would rather under estimate than over estimate. I love fishing the tournaments and how you hear so many guys on the radio saying they have one in the box that should go 22lbs. Amazing....At the end of the day the biggest fished weighed will be 18lbs. :lol:

I don't care how much that one weighs though, Sam...Bigger than anything I boxed this year. That was my guess was 23-24lbs. But then again...If I tend to under estimate you've got yourself a 25-26lber!! 

Either way...GREAT FISH!!!!


----------



## Thors Hammer (Nov 15, 2004)

Uncle Hippie 185 lbs
Head lamp guy 211 lbs
fish 24.17:lol:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Head Lamp Guy is more like 233..... ;-)


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Sams fish was a 25lb fish. I am positive.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

RiverPlugs said:


> That right there is a 24 lber


agreed


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

gomer said:


> 18lbs


 
I agree with Gomer


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I would say Sam's fish was a 24-26 lber. Very nice King, healthy and high in the shoulders.


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

This was 24.5 the next day, so I would say the first one was over 25


----------

